# Civil Service Study Courses/Materials



## kemosabe (Aug 1, 2010)

There are a lot of different courses and materials that all claim to get everyone higher scores. Can anyone recommend a certain class or written material? I know a few people going to the one at Medford PD. 

Thanks.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Unless you have vet status it won't make much of a difference.

I know I'm just a pessimistic fool... But that's the word out there.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

niteowl1970 said:


> Unless you have vet status it won't make much of a difference.
> 
> I know I'm just a pessimistic fool... But that's the word out there.


Nothing pessimistic speaking the truth.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

niteowl1970 said:


> Unless you have vet status it won't make much of a difference.
> 
> I know I'm just a pessimistic fool... But that's the word out there.


I wish you could see what we just went through at my department. We picked through the whole resident list in one hiring, vets to non-vets, and now we're hiring again.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bloodhound said:


> I wish you could see what we just went through at my department. We picked through the whole resident list in one hiring, vets to non-vets, and now we're hiring again.


I'm glad to hear that your department is hiring. Hopefully after Deville leaves office the LE ranks can replenish.


----------

